# كورس فيديو عربى لبرنامج Fluent و Gambit



## jouini87 (10 مايو 2010)

كورس فيديو لبرنامج Fluent 
البرنامج الشهير فى عالم الـــ CFD

باللغة العربية 
شرح مبسط بالفيديو للمبتدئين فى البرنامج 

مكون من 3 اجزاء 

1- الجزء الاول : مقدمة 

http://www.4shared.com/file/7Tt8gEUD/1-Intro.html

2- الجزء الثانى : شرح برنامج الجامبيت Gambit 

http://www.4shared.com/file/j4SLT3y3/2-Gambit.html






3- الجزء الثالث : شرح برنامج Fluent 

http://www.4shared.com/file/PHdfDDwt/3-Fluent.html







man9oul​


----------



## haddar (15 يوليو 2010)

Thanks a lot freind for your help


----------



## abdelrahim (15 يوليو 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
thanks you too match


----------



## علي الفاضلي (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على الموضوع و الشرح


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (16 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد انه من اهم المواضيع الموجوده علي المنتدي


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (17 يوليو 2010)

لك مني خالص الاحترام 
عمل عظيم تشكر عليه


----------



## jouini87 (22 أغسطس 2010)

////////////////////////////////


----------



## خالد كنان (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## chahla25000 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## amr.younis.89 (20 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
ولكن تم حذف الملفات من على موقع 4shared
فهل من الممكن ان ترفعهم مره اخرى لو تكرمت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وليد محمد المتولى (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
ولكن تم حذف الملفات من على موقع 4shared
فهل من الممكن ان ترفعهم مره اخرى لو تكرمت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hussain alwan (23 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## eng.mdamaar (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ecc1010 (25 أبريل 2011)

جججججججججججزاك الله خيرا لكن الملفات معطوبة


----------



## ابومحمداللامي (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## asa787 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع ولكن تم حذف الملفات من على موقع 4shared فهل من الممكن ان ترفعهم مره اخرى لو تكرمت ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نصر الخالدي (9 ديسمبر 2011)

_*شكرا*_​


----------



## Mech_Eng_marwa (9 ديسمبر 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid.
دى الرسالة اللى بتظهر...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
على العموم شكرااا ع الموضوع


----------



## ouadahusto (6 فبراير 2012)

don t work please upload again


----------



## feras_elngar (11 ديسمبر 2012)

تم رفع االفيديو مرة اخرى على youtube 

00 - Introduction - YouTube


----------



## ABDO477 (23 فبراير 2013)

merccci mon frere


----------



## blue rose (23 فبراير 2013)

Thanks


----------



## HIKKMA (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليك أخي 
روابط المجودة لم استطع التحميل ​


----------

